# Diagramas de Bode y Nyquist



## RmS (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola a todos! queria saber si alguien podria explicarme o decirme donde mirar, como hacer manualmente estos diagramas, sin matlab ni ningun programa. Y como hacer el nyquist a traves del bode. He mirado 1000 libros y no veo nada claro. Y es que me estoy volviendo loco!! Agradzco su ayuda. 

Un saludo!!


----------



## mabauti (Ago 26, 2009)

primero debes separar los factores y de ahi haces la aproximacion asintotica, estos son los puntos clave


----------



## foso (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola hago una pregunta para aquellos que sepan algo de control. Estyo con diagramas de Nyquist. Me costó bastante aprender a dibujarlos pero ya estoy un poco mejor. Aprendí que hay que hacer el diagrama de Bode primero y a partir de ahí el diagrama de Nyquist.

El problema es que a mi profesor se le ocurren siempre problemas demasiado didácticos a mi parecer y me pide hayar el diagrama de Nyquist utilizando como curva en el plano s la que abarca el lado IZQUIERDO. Es decir con la curva del lado derecho me sale bien y la puedo comparar con Matlab a ver si está bien, pero con la curva del lado izquierdo se me complica.
Alguna sugerencia al respecto ?? 


PD: ya se que este tema no corresponde mucho acá pero lo pregunto por si lo lee algún ingeniero. O alguien que este al tanto.

Bueno saludos y gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 13, 2010)

foso dijo:


> ...El problema es que a mi profesor se le ocurren siempre problemas demasiado didácticos a mi parecer y me pide hayar el diagrama de Nyquist utilizando como curva en el plano s la que abarca el lado IZQUIERDO. Es decir con la curva del lado derecho me sale bien y la puedo comparar con Matlab a ver si está bien, pero con la curva del lado izquierdo se me complica.
> * Alguna sugerencia al respecto ?? *


Si, que te expliques mejor.  Diciendo que se te complica *no estás diciendo nada útil*.


----------



## foso (Sep 13, 2010)

Pensé que era claro lo que pregunto. Con la curva del lado derecho sacás el Nyquist del diagrama de Bode. ¿Cómo hago el diagrama de Nyquist recorriendo en el plano s la curva que abarque el plano izquierdo ? Dejo un gráfico para que se vea mejor.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 13, 2010)

foso dijo:


> Pensé que era claro lo que pregunto. Con la curva del lado derecho sacás el Nyquist del diagrama de Bode. ¿Cómo hago el diagrama de Nyquist recorriendo en el plano s la curva que abarque el plano izquierdo ? Dejo un gráfico para que se vea mejor.


Lo que no se entiende es *que es* lo que se te complica para hacer el dibujo, si es un acertijo te equivocaste de sección 

Si decís que la del semiplano derecho la hacés bien, la del semiplano izquierdo es el mismo procedimiento. Cambia solamente el argumento de s cuando |s|->inf y cuando das la vueltita esquivando el origen o un polo imaginario puro --> si te estás trabando en eso, ponete a repasar variable compleja.  

Ooootra cosa sería si la "complicación" se debiera a la *inexplicable costumbre* de algunos textos (como Ogata) de dar ejemplos de Nyquist dibujando ramas *asintóticas con los ejes* cuando *no lo son*. Al menos en los ejemplos más típicos ( 1/(s*(1+s)) )

Como sea, si algo no te sale --> Preguntá sobre un ejemplo concreto. 
Si necesita gráficos --> Hacelos y mostralos. 
Si como es laburo preferís que lo haga otro --> .


----------



## foso (Sep 14, 2010)

No Eduardo, no soy de esos te lo aseguro. No me gustan que me regalen las cosas. No es un laburo que quiero que me lo haga otro. Es aprender. Esta semana consulto igual. 

Respecto al tema, no es tan fácil como parece. Yo lo pienso y la curva me da igual para los dos lados. Aunque se que no es asi. Cuando w tiende a infinito y mi funcion GH(s) tiende a cero vaya por el lado que vaya s. 

Bueno quiza no debí preguntar esto aca. Si no me lo podés explicar no te hagas drama. Ya me lo va a explicar otro.

PD: no es un acertijo jajaja. Pero como te gustó ese del envido . ¿e? jaja


----------

